# Best 29er for 100k endurance XC events



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

What is the best 29er for 100k endurance XC events? I am a big guy at 6'-4" and over 200 lbs. I am tempted by the Airborne Guardian (with a fork upgrade); but folks have mentioned that for that distance at my size steel would be a better choice. 

I am coming from a cyclocross background and am not familiar with the ride qualities of the various geometry differences. Should I look at a Niner S.I.R. 9 with Reynolds 853 or something like a Salsa Fargo?

I am not planning on using racks or pack touring, so I assume the Salsa Fargo would be pretty noodle-like unloaded (even though I like the tall head-tube). I haven't read all 120 pages of the MTBR Fargo thread, but I don't see much discussion on XC MTB usage/ distance races.

... and I will also mention my budget is under $1200 complete.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Depends a lot on which events you're looking at. HT is fine for smoth courses, on rougher courses fs is very nice. I'd lean toward a niner over a Fargo for of road use. That's a tough price point, you'll definitely have some compromise.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Erik_A said:


> What is the best 29er for 100k endurance XC events? I am a big guy at 6'-4" and over 200 lbs. I am tempted by the Airborne Guardian (with a fork upgrade); but folks have mentioned that for that distance at my size steel would be a better choice.
> 
> I am coming from a cyclocross background and am not familiar with the ride qualities of the various geometry differences. Should I look at a Niner S.I.R. 9 with Reynolds 853 or something like a Salsa Fargo?
> 
> ...


$1200 complete? I would go with full suspension, but you're not going to get anything decent for that price new. Maybe used. FS will beat you up less, thus you remain more fresh longer.

But that means you're going Hardtail.

Tubeless is also a good choice also.... you can air it down to about 30 psi rear and about 27 psi front and have the low pressure take the impacts, instead of your body.

Steel frames will be more compliant than aluminum...but the byproduct of steel is the extra weight.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Good call on tubeless. A rigid singlespeed with decent tube less wheels should be possible for 1200. With tubeless, I find my rigid SS 29er pretty enjoyable. But its generally not my choice for endurance events.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jan 31, 2010)

Universal cycles had a close out on the Large and XL size 2012 Salsa Spearfish 3 for $1,350... you just missed it by a few weeks. It is designed and marketed as a long distance endurance XC bike. 

You might look around for a used one.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

The Fargo is not overly flexible loaded or not. It also is not light. It does roll ok on paved roads, gravel etc. Mine is generation one with a rigid fork and gets used for unsupported self contained touring. A bit of over kill on pavement, but great when you use a gravel road to avoid a busy road


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The Airborne Goblin looks nice, did you mean that or the Guardian? I myself prefer an aluminum hardtail and I just run Racing Ralph 2.4's on it, they have a lot of volume to suck up smaller bumps. For your price range I'd skip full suspension. It's not like you'll be doing a 100 mile race every weekend, you can get through a long race with a hardtail easy enough with low pressure tubeless tires. (I got the Racing Ralph's from chainlove for $39 a tire recently)


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

You may find a Niner SIR9 used and set up SS for that. I had one for about three years. It's a nice bike. My riding style changed a bit so I replaced it with a carbon stumpjumper and I love it. The SIR9 uses an EBB so it's super versatile. I didn't have any problems with mine, other than it being a little on the heavy side. A high volume tire with lower pressure is going to give you a nice ride. I'd stick with a hardtail at that price point. I wish there was a full suspension frame that allowed the use of two bottle cages inside the frame like the Epic use to. That's another deal breaker, for me anyways.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

At 1200 price point if your dead set on new not going to find a lot of high end options in steel.

Karate Monkey would be good choice 

Surly Karate Monkey Complete Bike 2011 > Complete Bikes > Cross-Country Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Also sounds like you are ok with ordering on line.

Check the 29er on endurace racing forum on mtbr.com

If you can get up to 1500 or so maybe look at Salsa El Mariachi

EDIT Also looks intriguing 2013 Charge Cooker Hi Mountain Bike - 29er Mountain Bikes at a decent pice point


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks HEMIjer - good info



HEMIjer said:


> At 1200 price point if your dead set on new not going to find a lot of high end options in steel.
> 
> Karate Monkey would be good choice
> 
> ...


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Make any decsions? What races or types of long rides you plan on doing?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been looking at used Niner MCR and SIR frames; but haven't found any great deals (on an XL size) to get the project under my price range. I still have the Airborne Goblin (or the Guardian) in the back of my mind as a budget choice.

I think that a geared Reynolds 853 steel frame with a Niner (or Whiskey) rigid carbon fork would do well for the endurance events I am looking at especially Iron Cross in September: Iron Cross





HEMIjer said:


> Make any decsions? What races or types of long rides you plan on doing?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

> Another option, On One Scandal - $269 shipped. Frames and Forks


That On One Scandal 29er frame looks sweet!!! It looks like I can still select one of the black 21" frames in the older version with the rack mounts and 2 sets of water bottle mounts.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

On One makes good bikes, I know a couple of riders who have been very happy with their inbreds (which is same as Scandal but cromo steel). 

For your riding Steel will still be a little more comfortabale but throw a tubeless tire back there and you will be fine. Or suck the weight and get the inbred. I would go inbred but you will likely be happy eithier way.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been riding a Jamis Dragon for several years now. Throw a set of Big Apple tires and it's great for the road. I also have a Niner steel rigid fork and a Mantou Tower Pro fork depending on if it's being used for the trails or the pavement. Steel really is nice and the Dragon Sport is reasonably priced.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered the On One Scandal 29er frame. Michael at Planet X ( titusti.com ) was great with customer service and answering questions; I highly recommend these folks.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Do post with pictures once fully built ... looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess this is too late for Erik but the Canfield Yelli Screamy is also a good choice in case the question comes up again. I like the raked out front - it's a super playful bike, you can loft the front wheel all day long to manual or wheelie it, but it stays planted climbing. It's a little less "race" and more "trail" oriented in terms of geometry which could make it a good choice for longer events/rides if a more upright and further back position would be helpful. I built mine 1x10 with XT and a 120mm fork and pretty wide low-rise bars. It was originally going to be a bike more for little jumps, some urban riding and local trail rides but I've been taking it on all-day backcountry adventures and into trail networks with all sorts of features and it gobbles everything up! 

I don't think you could build one for $1,200 but maybe used, they pop up on CL from time-to-time.


----------

